# Christmas Show



## Mizer (Nov 12, 2012)

Some may remember me talking about a big Christmas show I was doing. Here are a few pics from the show. The bread board with the curve is a new design. 
[attachment=13410]
[attachment=13408]
[attachment=13407]
[attachment=13406]
[attachment=13405]
[attachment=13404]
[attachment=13403]
[attachment=13402]
[attachment=13401]
[attachment=13400]


----------



## Mizer (Nov 12, 2012)

One more.
[attachment=13411]


----------



## healeydays (Nov 12, 2012)

Mizer said:


> One more.



So I guess the big question everyone wants to know is how did the show go for you?

Mike B


----------



## Mizer (Nov 12, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > One more.
> ...


In the words of my teenage son "Bank"


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 12, 2012)

Mizer said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Mizer said:
> ...


Does that mean that you own the bank or does the bank own you?:davidguil:


----------



## Mizer (Nov 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...


We had a good show! We had a price in mind that we needed to cover our costs then we had a price in mind that we would be happy with then we had a very happy price and we covered that on Saturday and went over the top on Sunday.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 12, 2012)

Great looking products there!! All you need now is a sherlock holmes style pipe and you will be looking mighty dapper.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 12, 2012)

Mizer said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Mizer said:
> ...


That's what I am talking about. Good show


----------



## Mizer (Nov 13, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Great looking products there!! All you need now is a sherlock holmes style pipe and you will be looking mighty dapper.


That was my last day of looking dapper. I had to shave for my new welding job, now I look like a turtle and my face is cold.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 13, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking products there!! All you need now is a sherlock holmes style pipe and you will be looking mighty dapper.
> ...



Is it because your facial hair might catch on fire?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally some great news! I am so glad to here you had a great show!


----------



## Mizer (Nov 14, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...


No it is because of the respirator I have to were for welding. If you have a beard it causes it to not fit properly, so they say. Right now I am in welding boot camp, (school). They are highering so many that they are running two shifts for welding school. I go in at 3:00 PM and get off at 11:30 PM. The school is about 30 feet from the Cumberland River. The company that I am working for builds tanker barges. We/they slide a new barge into the water every 4 days. They are adding 150 more folks for a third shift so they can bring it down to three days. It is amazing how big one is and to think, only four days. I guess I will find out what it is all about this Sunday evening.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mizer said:
> ...



Do you happen to know who is buying all these barges?


----------



## Mizer (Nov 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...


Not exactly sure yet, but all that we build are tanker barges. I think that they are being used to carry oil from wherever the proposed pipeline is. I know that they have enough contracts to carry them out to 2015. I will find out more when I actually start my job this Sunday evening.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 14, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Some may remember me talking about a big Christmas show I was doing. Here are a few pics from the show. The bread board with the curve is a new design.



 nice work, what a good display set up you have too. Oh, I hate to admit this, but the M & M's are gonna give me cause to get to the handy store to get some:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: really; nice job, hope the show went well for ya: :teethlaugh:


----------

